# 2013.5 Turbo Beetle, now with more oomph (210hp now)



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/05/03/vw-2-0t-engine-raised-to-210-hp-offered-in-beetle-turbo-and-jet/


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

More oomph plus she gets a new nose


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

"Beetle R-Line starting at $30k" 

What kinda idiot would.....I digress


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

well with the coming of the 1.8T all Beetles will be Turbos, so the R Line designation and nose job will provide separation


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

They are going to hurt the sales of the current Turbo model tho- With having a 1.8T making 180ish hp and a 2.0T making 210hp - I'd think the performance will be negligible. I thought the new 2.0T was getting more torque too. Oh well. At least in the MK4 era they had the 180hp and 200hp differentiated by a 4cyl turbo and a VR6.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*FV-QR*

It will be a 40hp difference on paper - the 1.8 TSI is rated at 170hp. Other 3rd-generation EA 888 engines are getting the Valvelift (variable valve lift) system that does produce the big torque bump, to 258lb ft. It is in the Mk7 GTI. Eventually, it should reach the Beetle as well, but for now VWoA has opted not to include that particular piece of tech on the version of the new engine going into the Beetle and the Jetta GLI.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just don't like the VW is slowly getting rid of all of their naturally aspirated engines. I miss the VR engines in the R's, and the 2.5 is a great base motor. Granted I love my turbo, but having a turbo just means more chances for stuff to break, and not everyone wants to take those chances.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I just don't like the VW is slowly getting rid of all of their naturally aspirated engines. I miss the VR engines in the R's, and the 2.5 is a great base motor. Granted I love my turbo, but having a turbo just means more chances for stuff to break, and not everyone wants to take those chances.


 Exactly why I bought the 2.5L! I don't think I would have bought the Beetle if I was forced into a turbo.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

So I'm confused...the only difference between the new 2013.5 Turbos and R-Lines will be the rear diffuser and badges??? So once the 1.8T comes out what are they gonna call each one?


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I think the current Turbos are all going to be R Lines, separate face to distinguish them


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Chrisho said:


> I think the current Turbos are all going to be R Lines, separate face to distinguish them


 Well the link says:


> The Beetle Turbo is fitted with new R Line bumpers for 2013.5; a separate R Line package that includes the new bumpers, a diffuser at the rear, 19-inch Tornado wheels and badging inside and out will start at $30,135.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Meh! I'll keep my '12 and go stage 2 apr. thanks!


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I just don't like the VW is slowly getting rid of all of their naturally aspirated engines. I miss the VR engines in the R's, and the 2.5 is a great base motor. Granted I love my turbo, but having a turbo just means more chances for stuff to break, and not everyone wants to take those chances.


 Amen, Dr Techy 

I love my 2.5 and picked it over the 2.0T. No offense to turbo owners but I thought that engine was a bit rough and lumpy at idle and the lag was always there. 

My 2.5 (8K miles now) is silent at idle and smooth as silk. I seriously have to listen and look at the tach to see if its running sometimes. I like the low end torque and availability of power on the low end of the tach. When I manually change gears, it is normally right at 3k rpm. Yes, I wish the fuel economy was a bit better. I really didn't think the acceleration was any better in the turbo. Top speed is not the forte of either engine as the car is really not designed for high speed cruising. The wind noise at 100 mph is pretty brutal and is not something you want to do for prolonged periods (I am in Germany). The BMW 520d Touring we rented last week was quiet and refined at 180 - 200 km/h. 

Just my 2 cents FWIW. I have not regretted our decision for the 2.5.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Stu3 said:


> Amen, Dr Techy
> 
> I love my 2.5 and picked it over the 2.0T. No offense to turbo owners but I thought that engine was a bit rough and lumpy at idle and the lag was always there.
> 
> ...


 I've noticed my 2.0 is a little lumpy/rough idle when I first start it on a cold start. Then after about 1-2 minutes, the idle goes below 1k RPM and all is fine again.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^^My BT has 2.400 or so miles , no idle issues when cold (noisy yes) , no lag felt and she runs like a rabbit in heat


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

PLATA said:


> ^^^^^My BT has 2.400 or so miles , no idle issues when cold (noisy yes) , no lag felt and she runs like a rabbit in heat


 If you don't fell lag with these motors then I'm not sure you know what it feels like, unless you are constantly downshifting.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Chrisho said:


> I think the current Turbos are all going to be R Lines, separate face to distinguish them





vdub10golf said:


> Well the link says:
> 
> 
> > The Beetle Turbo is fitted with new R Line bumpers for 2013.5; a separate R Line package that includes the new bumpers, a diffuser at the rear, 19-inch Tornado wheels and badging inside and out will start at $30,135.


 I read this as: 
- ALL 2.0 Turbo Beetles will get the R-line bumpers, but the 'base' Turbos and Sunroof/Sound Turbos will ONLY get the R-line bumpers and everything else stays the same. 
- The Sunroof/Sound/Nav Beetles will now become R-line Beetles and will feature R-line dash trim, doorsills, badging, etc. in addition to all the stuff the S/S/N cars had. 

So basically: 
- 'Base' Turbos; R-line bumpers, 18" twisters, cloth interior, etc. 
- Sunroof Sound; R-line bumpers, 18" twisters, cloth interior, sunroof, Fender, etc. 
- R-line Beetle; replaces Sunroof/Sound/Navigation model. Includes R-line bumpers, xenon headlights, 19" Tornado's, sunroof, Fender w/ navigation, leather trim, R-line badging (exterior badges, door sills, etc.), and R-line dashboard in chrome vanadium


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

PLATA said:


> no idle issues when cold (noisy yes)


 If you haven't already, try removing the soundkator under the hood! It will make thhe car alot quieter! There's a thread on here but it's the simplest easiest mod and takes less than 5 mins...


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

I am trying to understand this whole R-line business. It just seems very expensive at 31k. I just paid 19k for a turbo with 19s and LEDs. Seems like a lot of money for a different bumper and 10hp. Am I missing something?


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

BretAZ said:


> I am trying to understand this whole *R-line business*. It just seems very expensive at 31k. I just paid 19k for a turbo with 19s and LEDs. Seems like a lot of money for a different bumper and 10hp. Am I missing something?


R-line business is making mo $ via badging technology and light touches here and there. Just like Audi S-line.

Curious to know... when will VW phase out the 2.5L motor in the US? 2014?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BretAZ said:


> I am trying to understand this whole R-line business. It just seems very expensive at 31k. I just paid 19k for a turbo with 19s and LEDs. Seems like a lot of money for a different bumper and 10hp. Am I missing something?


"R-Line" Beetles replace the top-of-the-line sunroof/sound/navigation Beetles (if I understand the cryptic press releases VW has put out) which were $30k ish already. The "R-Line" Beetles also include custom leather seats, a 'chrome vanadium' dash, r-line door sill protectors and a few more bits and pieces. I'm not defending the R-Line models and their price, just trying to clarify its more than just badging. And I'm betting your $19k Beetle with 19" wheels and xenons/LEDs is a 'base' Turbo with wheels/lights (no leather/sunroof/Fender/navi) and had an original MSRP of $25K (or $26.5K if DSG). Not trying to call you out, but just trying to paint an accurate picture of what these R-Line Beetles are vs. previous trim levels. 

And just to clarify; the R-Line Beetles are the LOADED models. All other Turbo Beetles go forward unchanged BUT they will have the R-Line front and rear bumpers (but not all the other stuff) and will NOT be badged "R-Line." Once again, this is how _I_ understand the changes to be but will edit/clarify if more information comes out. Confused? I can't blame you!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Curious to know... when will VW phase out the 2.5L motor in the US? 2014?


I thought the rumor was later this year (late Fall) as 2014 models. That's why they're making changes to the Turbo models now since ALL Beetles will be turbocharged next year. They've got to move the 2.0T's further away from the upcoming 1.8T's in appearance and purpose (base model vs sporty model).


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I thought the rumor was later this year (late Fall) as 2014 models. That's why they're making changes to the Turbo models now since ALL Beetles will be turbocharged next year. They've got to move the 2.0T's further away from the upcoming 1.8T's in appearance and purpose (base model vs sporty model).


I will be real curious as to the mileage numbers on the new 1.8t


----------



## jerryn (May 12, 2013)

*All I have to do is add Corbonio air intake and I have that bear *

Hmm.. my plans are to install a Corbonio Air intake and a 3" downpipe exhaust system.

I'll have more HP and Torque to the wheels before I do the APR Stage II + tune


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a big fan of the new r-line bumper


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Not a big fan of the new r-line bumper


as I posted on another thread, the work around the fogs is horrendous.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jerryn said:


> Hmm.. my plans are to install a Corbonio Air intake and a 3" downpipe exhaust system.
> 
> I'll have more HP and Torque to the wheels before I do the APR Stage II + tune


Is this on the newer one? If so has APR even come out with tuning yet for that new engine?


----------



## ProfHank (Jun 20, 2013)

*2013.5 gas mileage*

So I've had my 2013.5 "new" turbo Beetle Conv. for about 5 months/6000 miles. I'm averaging 29.3 mpg, doing about 2/3 hwy driving and 1/3 city driving. Pure Hwy driving I'm getting about 31.8 mpg, and pure city driving is getting me about 26.2 mpg. Imagine the non Conv. model gets a bit better gas mileage? No problems problems to report (knock on wood).


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ProfHank said:


> So I've had my 2013.5 "new" turbo Beetle Conv. for about 5 months/6000 miles. I'm averaging 29.3 mpg, doing about 2/3 hwy driving and 1/3 city driving. Pure Hwy driving I'm getting about 31.8 mpg, and pure city driving is getting me about 26.2 mpg. Imagine the non Conv. model gets a bit better gas mileage? No problems problems to report (knock on wood).


:thumbup:


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

John Y said:


> It will be a 40hp difference on paper - the 1.8 TSI is rated at 170hp. Other 3rd-generation EA 888 engines are getting the Valvelift (variable valve lift) system that does produce the big torque bump, to 258lb ft. It is in the Mk7 GTI. Eventually, it should reach the Beetle as well, but for now VWoA has opted not to include that particular piece of tech on the version of the new engine going into the Beetle and the Jetta GLI.


As the proud owner of a 2013.5, this has me wondering what possibilities there will be down the road for a creative cylinder head transplant. The injection systems between the new Audi spec and the North American VW models seem like they may pose a problem, but the possibilities seem interesting...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Pragmatic Duck said:


> As the proud owner of a 2013.5, this has me wondering what possibilities there will be down the road for a creative cylinder head transplant. The injection systems between the new Audi spec and the North American VW models seem like they may pose a problem, but the possibilities seem interesting...


I think it would be much easier, and cheaper to just go the Stage2+ route, and K04 beyond that. You will need a new clutch if 6MT, but these things make pretty silly power with almost no effort.


----------



## Pragmatic Duck (Nov 28, 2013)

Prolly, though the temptation to hack the setup seeing as how the powers that be decided to keep the technology away from us is going to be great. I'm also wondering about the impact on the K04 upgrade now that the EA888.3 has the integrated manifold. Don't know enough to really comment yet, but definitely curious.


----------

